# Mettre des films sur un iPod nano ...



## Yseult (28 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 
j'aimerais pouvoir mettre des films que j'ai en DVD sur mon iPod. 

Comment je peux faire pour le faire ?

Sachant que je ne suis pas douée avec les outils informatiques 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

En utilisant la fonction recherche du forum tu aurais trouvé :

Comment mettre un film dvd sur son iPod ?


----------

